# Time For Varifocals



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a certain forum member's birthday today - have a good one, mate


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday. Any coffee related gifts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Happy birthday. Any coffee related gifts?


Nope, I never get coffee stuff unless I buy it myself ..

New shoes , new glasses , and a big paddington bear


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope, I never get coffee stuff unless I buy it myself ..
> 
> New shoes , new glasses , and a big paddington bear


Hippo Birdy Bud!

Cheers <raises very tasty cup of lsol brewed in sowden></raises>


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

happy birthday mr boots


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Boots!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Boots!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday mate


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday "BOOTSY" are we allowed to know how many







:exit:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope, I never get coffee stuff unless I buy it myself ..
> 
> New shoes , new glasses , and a big paddington bear


Happy b'day! If you mean glasses as in specs, what do you wear as you are in the industry. Had so many brands over the years. I wear Tag Heuer for about 8 years now.....very light and comfy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fire extinguisher at the ready for the cake..... Happy Birthday Bootsy


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Happy Birthday "BOOTSY" are we allowed to know how many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he was younger he could've counted that high.....

Now his age is that high he can barely count to 10 before he forgets what he was doing and starts again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Happy b'day! If you mean glasses as in specs, what do you wear as you are in the industry. Had so many brands over the years. I wear Tag Heuer for about 8 years now.....very light and comfy


Mine are from work. Think they are Boss. Chosen mainly as they are one of the few frames that will accommodate my fat head ....


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy birthday bootsy - hope you have a great day


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Boots


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have a goodun


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday Martin!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Martin

Have a good one !


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Martin! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Many happy returns Martin.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic! Save me a slice for tomorrow, Martin, when we're servicing the LI. Pour over would be nice to go with it - no sugar please


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


I hope that's a massive Tunnocks tea cake

Mmmmm


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I hope that's a massive Tunnocks tea cake
> 
> Mmmmm


I didn't even get to blow out the candles.....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday boots!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Martin! Sorry dude only just noticed this thread. Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Martin!

There are loads of fireworks near my place tonight. Maybe they're all celebrating for you too


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday mate, hope you had a fab day


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Martin.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Belated birthday wishes Hope you had a good day


----------

